

Blogs for Online Entrepreneurs - collistaeed
http://freelancefolder.com/20-must-read-blogs-for-online-entrepreneurs/

======
numair
This type of stuff gets voted up here all the time, and I don't really get it.
If you need someone else to tell you how to be an entrepreneur, you're doing
it wrong.

Imagine Ty Warner trying to find online gurus to guide his cloth animal
business, sold through mom and pop stores...

~~~
knightinblue
You're comparing apples to oranges. If this really is the case, then Jessica
Livingston would have never written "Founders at Work" - a fantastic read for
any online entrepreneur

When it comes to the specific group of online entrepreneurs, the ideas may be
different, but the EXECUTION has a lot of similarities - from funding to
coding to hosting to design to monetization..........there's a lot to be
learnt from those who went before us.

------
sgupta
Lost some credibility putting ValleyWag on the list - especially alongside
Dharmesh Shah, Fred Wilson, Eric Ries, etc.

~~~
quizbiz
Also, would you call this site a blog?

~~~
colins_pride
No, I would call this a news aggregator. The two-way communication that
characterize blogs is a big improvement over traditional media. But blogs
still have two classes of participants: a few people with permissions to post
and comment, and everybody else who can only comment. This site is more of a
small-d-democratic facilitator.

------
brm
Can we have a tighter criteria for voting up posts that are just lists please.

There's actually a sentence in there where he describes a blog as "very
financially, technically."

~~~
brm
I should note that the author must be reading this since #15's description has
been updated

------
emsysman
Though they have mentioned ycombinator, I would say PG's essays is one of the
best resource.

------
knightinblue
Where is Techcrunch?

Even worse, why is valleywag on this list? If anything, this site does more
harm than good for startup founders (by spewing baseless venomous hatred about
them)

------
kubrick
I slowed when I got to Guy Kawasaki (interested in startups but with no direct
experience, contrary to popular belief) and cringed when I saw Scobleizer
(same story as Guy), and stopped flat when I got to Seth Godin. Seth's got
interesting things to say on occasion, but to real startup work, he's all but
useless.

And then -- ValleyWag? Seriously?

